# Exterior Window Caulking



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello All

I am a new homeowner and the house that we bought has cracks all throughout the caulking (see pictures) surrounding the all the windows.

I bought QUAD exterior caulking (its flexible) to caulk, however i did not apply it over the existing crack, rather I stripped away the existing caulk (or what i believed to be caulking, see pic). When I finally removed all caulking around one of the windows, there was roughly 1/4" to 1/8" gap between the window and brick wall. And behind, there was no insulation (unfortunately, no pic).

1. Did i do the right thing by removing the existing caulking (see pic).
2. Should i just apply the QUAD caulking over the existing caulking if that was wrong.
3. Should i fill the gap with foam insulation spray and then caulk over the gap.

I have at least 5 more windows to complete, i have already removed all the pre-existing caulking from one, insulated (with foam) and caulked with QUAD


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd measure the distance from the edge of the window jamb to the brick and see if there would have been room to install brick moulding.
Sure would have looked better then all that caulking.
There's a chance that using even low expanding foam it may bow the frame and make the windows stick.
If I did use one I'd use Dap latex foam.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanx joe for the reply.

i am concerned about the insulation (and am using a low expansion foam made for windows and doors). But i am concerned about chipping away at the pre-existing "caulking" is that really caulking and should i just apply over it.

Or should it be removed completely and new caulking be applied.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Remove all of the existing caulking. If the gap is over 1/8" and up to 1/4" or more, carefully fill it first with either low-expansion, closed cell foam (latex is garbage), or backer rod, then caulk. The Quad is a good choice. If I could give you one piece of advice on using it: PRACTICE! Quad is a professional grade sealant and is meant to be applied by people that know what they are doing. It does not tool very easily. It is actually lays a really nice bead, but very difficult and messy if you need to try to fix it after the fact.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

And have mineral spirits around to help with clean up.

Make sure you seal up those sills as well with some sort of mortar sealant.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

So i was right to remove what i believed to be caulking, whew. Thank you very much.

i will work on removing the rock like caulking and fill the gap with backer foam or low expansion window foam and then caulk over with QUAD.

thank you for your help on this.

btw, As i should have practiced using the caulking, how do i remove unnecessary caulking marks or sloppy application.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe that's where the mineral spirits come in.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Those $4-5 caulking guns are junk. Do yourself a favor and buy a decent gun. The 15-18 dollar range should do it.


----------

